# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Enregistrer une conversation Skype

## cladsam

Bonjour,

 connaitriez-vous SVP un logiciel/addin Skype qui rponde aux critres suivants :
 - gratuit
 - permet d'enregistrer une conversation Skype sans limite de temps (ex: pas limit  1/4 d'heure d'enregistrement comme cela pouvait etre le cas pour Pamela Call Recorder)
 - qui s'intgre bien  Skype (pas besoin de faire des bidouilles de la sortie de carte son)
 - ne dtriore pas la conversation 

Je prcise que ma dmarche se fera dans un cadre strictement lgal  savoir :
enregistrer des interviews ralises par Skype auprs d'interlocuteurs qui sont  l'tranger.

Leur autorisation est systmatiquement demande avant tout dbut d'enregistrement. Ces interviews entrent dans le cadre d'un projet d'tudes universitaire et son utilises uniquement pour faciliter la prise de notes (aucune diffusion)

Voila  ::): 

Merci par avance pour votre aide prcieuse !

----------


## txuku

Bonjour cladsam

J en ai trouve 2 :

Skype Call Recorder

MP3 Skype Recorder

----------

